# 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8L with belt problem - help



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

So, 
My girlfriends 1.8LS has about 14K miles on it. 

I took it to the dealer for an oil change at 7K miles. After the service I took the car through a car wash (no touch with under carriage wash). 

The next day the belt was squealing (slipping, not sure). My girlfriend said it wasn't the first time she has heard it (I never drive it).

I called the dealer back, took the car in and the following happened:

Dealer: You forgot to have the belt adjusted as part of the first service. It's an additional $40.

Me: I'm sorry, but the car has 8K miles on it, I'm not a morn, and I'm not paying you to adjust something on a brand new car. Doesn't the car have an auto belt tensioner?

Dealer: I'm not sure, not all do, I'll have the service guy look into it.

Me: (as work order and papers are pushed in front of me):
I'm not paying for this service. I should be covered under the warranty, it is a brand new car.

Dealer: You are correct, it will be covered under the 12K mile warranty.

Me: OK, can I go get something out of the car?
I went and got my warranty and Nissan books that came with the car, read them while I waited.

Belt was tightened according to the dealer, no charge, and I left.

Fast forward to now and the belt is still a problem. I'm not sure which one it is, but I refuse to pay to have this fixed. I am planning to go back to the same dealer shortly (which I purchased the car from) and am trying to do some research.

I'm trying to determine if my 1.8L does have an auto tensioner or not. if anyone else has had similar problem, and if this is in fact something the 3yr/36K mile drivetrain warranty should cover.

Thanks,
Paul G.


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

I found this link:

http://www.southern-shift.com/sentra/em.pdf

But on page 11 under NVH trouble shooting the MA-16 "checking drive belts" file does not work. 

There is no "Drive Belt" section as seen on the 2.5L either. Humm..

Paul G.


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

bump, anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

Take it back to the dealer or take it to another one. We have had problems with the auto tensioners. It is under warranty to 12k hurry hurry


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Call Nissan North America customer relations.


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

I had the same problem with my 03 sentra. The dealer replaced in with no problems. Try another dealer.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1.8 is a manual belt tensioner, the 2.5 has an auto-tensioner!


----------

